# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kush janë wehabistët dhe çka kanë për bazë?

## celyy

Pyetja:
Kush janë wehabistët dhe çka kanë për bazë?



Përgjigjeja:

Rreth Vehabizmit

Edhe për këtë term perceptimet e njerëzve dallojnë dhe gjejnë se këtë emërtim secili që e përdor ka një qëllim që dallon nga tjetri.

Ajo që e bënë të dalloj termi vehabi prej ternit të mësipërm është se të gjithë ata që e përdorin këtë term e përdorin për qëllim të keq, pra të gjithë ata kanë dëshirë të sillen rreth këtij termi edhe pse mund të ndryshojnë se çfarë kanë për qëllim, ata e përdorin me qëllim të diskreditimi, ose paraqitje rreziku dhe kërcënimi për të tjerët e assesi për lavdërim apo të theksojnë se vehabitë janë të mirë.

Ky emërtim i atribuohet një personi i cili jetoi viteve 1703-1792 që quhej Muhamed ibën Abdulvehab.

Për të mos u zgjeruar shumë themi se kryesisht kur dikush e përdor këtë nocion ka për qëllim njërën nga këto kuptime:

1. Vehabitë janë ata që thërrasin në krijimin e medhhebit të pestë. Pra, ata pretendojnë se Muhamed Abdulvehabi, ishte një njeri i cili ka thirrur të mos punohet me katër medhhebet e pranuara te të gjithë muslimanët (hanefi, shafi, maliki dhe hanbeli), por të punohet me një medhheb të pestë, ai është medhhebi vehabi. Kështu ata i paraqesin se janë njerëz që janë armiq të krejt myslimanëve, pasi kundërshtojnë mësimet në të cilat thirren muslimanët.

2. Janë njerëz që nuk e duan Resulullahun (salallahu alejhi ue selem) dhe nuk dërgojnë salavatë mbi të. Pra nuk kanë respekt ndaj tij, nuk luten për të dhe nuk e nderojnë ashtu siç meriton i Dërguari i Allahut të nderohet.

3. Ata nuk kanë respekt ndaj sahabëve (shokëve) të Resulullahut (salallahu alejhi ue selem). Çfarë është edhe më keq ata i urrejnë ata dhe qëndrimi i tyre ndaj tyre është nënçmues dhe i papranuar te muslimanët në përgjithësi.

4. Ata janë havarixh (rebelues), të cilët kanë kundërshtuar hilafetin musliman të atëhershëm dhe i kanë luftuar muslimanët.

5. Vehabi janë ata njerëz që e aplikojnë Islamin radikal dhe kërkojnë nga tërë muslimanët të perceptojnë Islamin vetëm ashtu siç ata e paramendojnë.

6. Vehabi me kuptim të terrorizmit. Me fjalë të tjera, ky term është sinonim i termit terrorizëm. Dhe kur ata e përdorin këtë term dhe mundohen t`i atribuojnë dikujt, kanë për qëllim që ata të njëjtit t`i akuzojnë për terroristë, por e kuptojnë se nëse përdorin termin e fundit ndaj tyre do të ishte shumë e pavend, pasi ata të cilët dëshirojnë t`i akuzojnë ashtu janë njerëz të thjeshtë, të qetë dhe nuk kanë asnjë vërejtje dhe kalojnë në përdorimin e emërtimit vehabi, më lehtë të kapërdihet nga ata që nuk dinë të bëjnë dallime.

7. Te disa, me vehabizëm e etiketojnë çdo njeri që e merr seriozisht Islamin, qoftë edhe prej atyre që s'kanë lexuar asnjë shkronjë prej Ibën Abdulvehabit, ose edhe nuk kanë dëgjuar fare se ky njeri ka ekzistuar. Porse ky emërtim thjeshtë është përshkrim i atij i cili i pranon me seriozitet Islamin dhe mundohet të jetë praktikues me aq sa ka mundësi.

Pra vehabizmi tek ata është sinonim i të praktikuarit të denjë të Islamit i cili do të thotë: të besuarit se i tërë Kurani është fjalë e Allahut të Madhëruar dhe se të kapurit për të është obligim i çdo muslimani. Vehabist është myslimani i cili falë pesë kohët e namazit, agjëron Ramazanin, jep zekatin dhe kryen haxhin, nëse ka mundësi. Ai është muslimani i cili nuk pi alkool, s'merret me kamatë, nuk beson në ato vlerat të civilizimit perëndimor që janë në kundërshtim me Islamin. Muslimani vehabist është ai i cili mendon se feja e tij është e vërtetë dhe e nxitë atë që njerëzit t'i thërrasë në Islam. Me fjalë të shkurta, vehabist është çdo musliman i cili mundohet të kapet për mësimet e fesë së tij edhe nëse jeton në vendet perëndimore.

Këto janë përafërsisht ajo që nënkuptojnë ata që e përdorin këtë etiketim. Për të shtjelluar këto dhe për tu përgjigjur se sa është e vërtetë ndonjëra nga këto, duhet të shkruhet mjaft, prandaj unë nuk do të ndalem të komentoj këto, por do të mundohem vetëm të sjell një konkluzion që është i nevojshëm për çdo njeri që e kërkon të vërteten dhe që ky është i vetmi pikësynim i tij.

Luajtja dhe manipulimi me terma, nocione, etiketime dhe emërtime, është një art mjaft i njohur që moti, besa edhe goxha i suksesshëm për të arritur objektivat që dikush ia vendos vetes, por e di se nuk do të jetë efikas, nëse është i qartë se çfarë synon.

Nuk do ta kisha përmendur këtë, por për të qenë më afër lexuesit e dimë se si qarqe të caktuara që në fillim të konfliktit me shqiptarët e Kosovës, filluan të përdornin terma si: nacionalizëm, terrorizëm, iridentiuzëm, shovinizëm dhe shumë ..izma të tjerë të gjitha me qëllim të paraqitjes së shqiptarëve se janë një komb që nuk bënë t`u lejohet të kenë të drejta, pasi janë një popull që në vete bartin shumë të këqija që sqarohen me këto etiketime.

Prandaj edhe etiketimi me këtë term në këtë kohë është tendencë e dikujt për t`i realizuar objektivat të cilat ka dëshirë t`i realizojë.

Kjo është kështu edhe nga aspekti rajonal, por edhe më gjerë, pasi nëse dikush duhet të klasifikohet si terrorist e i rrezikshëm, por nuk ka asnjë precedence që të mund të kapet për të dhe e di se etiketimi me termin terrorist është e palogjikë, e përdor termin vehabist pasi ka disa kuptime dhe ai ka mundësi të manipulojë me të si të dojë; nganjëherë e paraqet si terrorizëm, nganjëherë si musliman radikal, nganjëherë si fondamentalist, besa edhe nganjëherë bashkëpunëtor i el kaidës dhe kështu me radhë.

Ne nuk do të komentojmë më shumë, por si përfundim rreth këtij termi, themi se ky term në gjuhën e sheriatit nuk është i njohur dhe nuk ka bazë dhe është i papranuar. Nëse dikush mund ta akuzoj se Muhamed ibën Abdulvehabi ishte një person që thërriste në njërën nga këto me të cilat ata e thonë, atëherë ai ka me dhjetëra libra të shkruara dhe në to sqarohet shumë qartë në çfarë thërret dhe cila është metodologjia e tij. E nëse dikush dëshiron të na e vërtetojë këtë, atëherë le të dëshmoj duke sjellë citate nga shkrimet e tij se gjoja paska qenë një njeri që ka nxitur në urrejtjen e të Dërguarit (salallahu alejhi ue selem), ose shokëve të tij, apo edhe nëse ka thirrur në Islam radikal, terrorizëm e shpifje të tjera. Dhe mos u merakos se po të gjenin diçka ata do të sjellin menjëherë dhe do të mundoheshin të na i venin në sy, por kjo është e pamundur, pasi nuk ka diçka të ngjashme në këto libra. Ai deklarohet në librat e tij se pason metodologjinë e Ahmed ibën Hanbelit si në medhheb ashtu edhe në akide.

Kurse sa i përket qëndrimit tonë ndaj këtij personi është i njëjti sikurse ndaj çdo dijetari tjetër. Ne e respektojmë atë ashtu siç respektohen të gjithë dijetarët e tjerë. Dhe assesi nuk i përcaktojmë ndonjë specifikë apo veçim. Themi se thënia çdonjërit nuk merret si e saktë apo e refuzuar pa iu nënshtruar peshores së Kuranit dhe Sunetit; ajo që pajtohet me të merret, jo për hir të thënësit, por për hir të së vërtetës dhe ajo që është në kundërshtim me këto dy baza, lihet dhe nuk merret, pa marrë parasysh kush është thënësi dhe çfarë qëllimi kishte, të mirë apo të keq.

Edhe ky njeri te ne, fjalët e tij, thëniet, qëndrimet, por edhe ato që i ka vepruar gjatë jetës së tij, i nënshtrohen kësaj peshore, nëse pajtohet me të merret, nëse nuk pajtohet ajo te ne refuzohet dhe lihet.

Përfundim

Në përfundim do të ndalem te ajo që përmendni ju se hoxhallarët e rinj janë duke përçarë fenë dhe se gjendja jonë para luftës ka qenë më e mirë. Mendojmë se ai që e thotë këtë nuk është i vetëdijshëm se çfarë është duke folur apo edhe nuk është fare në rrjedha si para lufte ashtu edhe pas.

Atë që mund ta vërej secili tani është se ekziston një kthim i muslimanëve të trojeve tona nga Islami dhe se është duke ndryshuar botëkuptimi i gabuar që ishte mbjellë më herët në kohën e komunizmit.

Derisa më herët një person i cili praktikonte fenë qoftë edhe një xhuma në javë në shoqëri dhe për kolegët e tij ishte objekti më i preferuar talljeje dhe nënçmimi, tani shohim shumë nga njerëzit nuk gabojmë të themi edhe të njohur në opinionin e gjerë krenohen të flasin se janë praktikues të Islamit dhe mburren me këtë. Edhe pse ekziston një hezitim i vërejtur prapë se prapë duke pasur parasysh edukimin që kemi marrë viteve të kaluara dhe formën se si është shtjelluar perceptimi i fesë, është bërë një përparim i suksesshëm në këtë.

Pastaj nëse një ditë prezanton në xhami, e mos të themi ditën e xhuma, sheh numrin e të rinjve dhe bë një krahasim me të kaluarën e afërt, e kupton se kjo që e thotë se më mirë ka qenë gjendja jonë para luftës se sa tani, nuk mund ta ketë fjalën për gjendjen e Islamit dhe praktikumin e tij, por realisht ai është një njeri që nuk u dëshiron të mirën muslimanëve.

Së fundi, ju këshillojmë juve dhe të gjithë atyre që e kanë zgjedhur këtë rrugë për ta pasuar, mos të humbni kohë në atë çfarë thuhet. Kjo nuk do të ndalet kurrë dhe është një traditë të cilën e kanë përjetuar edhe pejgamberët. Edhe vetë Muhamedi (salallahu alejhi ue selem) është etiketuar se është i çmendur, përçarës, magjistar dhe emërtime të tjera, por ai qëndroi dhe vazhdoi në të vërtetën, derisa u realizua premtimi i Allahut. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: Dhe thuaj! Erdhi e vërteta e u zhduk e kota. Vërtet, e kota gjithnjë ka qenë e zhdukur. (Isra, 81)

Alaudin Abazi

----------


## Milkway

celyy nuk munda ta kuptoj porosin tende edhe pse e lexova tekstin me kete deshe te thuash ti perkrahim a po jo vahabistat ?

----------


## celyy

Ketu posht kemi nje  material i vjeter, por qe sqaron punen e vehabive, e sidomos punen e AbdulVehabit, qe kundershtaret e Islamit e shtremberuan per ti permbushur planet e tyre perçarese ndaj muslimaneve.

*“Rreziku vehabit” i inteligjencës së Fatmir Rexhepit dhe Momir Stojanoviqit,* 

shkruar nga Halil IBRAHIMI 

Fatmir Rexhepi dhe Momir Stojanoviqi 
Çfarë kanë të përbashkët viti 1990, 1995, 1998 dhe 2007? Që të gjitha këto vite karakterizohen me fillimfushatat e tmerrshme nga gazetaria, media vizuale, diplomacia dhe kisha serbe rreth gjoja rrezikut të fundamentalizmit islamik të shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Ndërsa çka e veçon vitin 2007 prej gjithë këtyre? Për herë të parë në gjithë sagën e sulmeve ndaj ‘ekstremistëve shqiptarë myslimanë’ bashkohet edhe një ministër i zgjedhur Kosovar Shqiptar duke përdorur retorikën e njëjtë që është dëgjuar vetëm në Skupshtinën e Serbisë. 
Faktikisht secilën herë që shqiptarët e Kosovës kanë filluar një epokë të re të rezistencës me metoda më të ndryshme nga ajo e mëparshmja, apo me performanca më të sofistikuara ndërkombëtarisht, dhe sa herë që ka pasur shans që kërkesat e tyre të arsyeshme të gjejnë përkrahje, pseudogazetaria dhe pseudoshkenca serbe ka filluar fushatat më të egra antishqiptare duke përdorur çfarëdo metode dhe mjeti në mënyrë që shqiptarët e Kosovës dhe kauza e tyre të anatemoheshin dhe të satanizoheshin. Duke e ditur se sa alergjikë ishin dhe janë në çështjen e ndjeshme të të ashtuquajturit ‘ekstremizëm islamik’ qarqe të caktuara në botë, është përdorur pikërisht kjo kartë nga shovinizmi serb për të vërtetuar se shqiptarët e Kosovës nuk e meritojnë një qeverisje të mëvetshme sepse gjoja në këtë mënyrë do të shërbyekan si promotorë të terrorizmit në Ballkan dhe Evropë.
Vetëm para disa vitesh Momir Stojanoviq, një ndër kreatorët e linjës radikale në shërbimin e inteligjencës serbe shkoi aq larg sa që akuzoi direkt Kosovën dhe Shqipërinë si vende të cilat haptas trajnojnë militantë të Al-Kaidës. Muhabeti u bë aq i madh sa që reagoi edhe NATO duke përgënjeshtruar insinuatat e tilla. Ishte viti 2003 kur diplomacia amerikane kishte filluar me të madhe fushatën për rifillimin e zgjedhjes së çështjes së Kosovës dhe nuk ishin krejt të rastësishme ngjarjet që pasuan vetëm pas disa muajsh kur u vranë fëmijët shqiptarë në rrethinën e Mitrovicës dhe kur mëpastaj u dogjën disa kisha serbe. U pa se dikush punon shumë për mos lejuar përparimin e gjendjes së Kosovës dhe u krijon kurthe edhe aleatëve natyralë të shqiptarëve për të mos asistuar në realizimin e premisave të caktuara.
Raporti i ministrit, Fatmir Rexhepi, paraqitur para kuvendarëve të Kosovës jo vetëm që është joprofesional, antihuman, urrejtjenxitës dhe paushall por edhe kërcënues për të drejtat fetare të shqiptarëve myslimanë deri në pikën e fundit. Përderisa interpelanca me të ishte thirrur për të diskutuar çështjet e sigurisë dhe përfshirjen e fundit në aktivitete të kontrabandimit me armë të individëve që këshillojnë ministritë e qeverisë ku bën pjesë Fatmir Rexhepi, sikur edhe për të parë se çfarë po bën policia e Rexhepit në mundësinë e infiltrimit të elementeve destabilizuese të ekstremizmit serb në veri të Kosovës, ky i fundit bën lojën e ‘të të pafajshmit’ dhe në vend që të paraqesë një vizion konkret për situatën e ndërron subjektin për 360 shkallë duke u ngritur kundër të drejtave ekskluzive fetare të një grupi të myslimanëve të Kosovës, në kohën që ata më së paku janë përmendur në relacion me diskurse destabilizuese. Raporti nuk përmbante asnjë të dhënë faktografike rreth ‘rrezikut vehabit’, asnjë rast të ekstremizmit të shqiptarëve ‘vehabitë’ asnjë të dhënë konkrete të ‘raportit analitik të SHPK-së’ dhe përveç kësaj në mënyrë indirekte jo vetëm që inkriminon Bashkësinë Islame të Kosovës por edhe i vë në bankën e njerëzve pa të drejta fetare të gjithë myslimanët shqiptarë kosovarë. 
Duke parë të gjitha këto mungesa dhe natyrën bulevardeske të shkrimit nuk ka si të mos kujtohet faqja www.kosovo.com dhe analizat ‘ushtarako-politike’ që botohen në të përditshmet e Beogradit. Faktikisht i tërë raporti i Fatmir Rexhepit, hiç pjesën e prepotencave të së ardhmes së Kosovës është përmbajtësisht identik me parashikimet dhe analizimet e kreatorit të shërbimit inteligjent serb, Momir Stojanoviqit, të para disa viteve që shkaktuan bujën e madhe. Edhe aty flitet për fillimin e ngritjes së infrastrukturës së vehabitëve në Kosovë, për rrezikun e planifikimit nga drejtimi i Kosovës të ekstremizmave të tipit mini-11 Shtator etj. E përbashkëta më e madhe e të dy raporteve është se asnjëri nuk jep shembuj të infrastrukturës vehabite në Kosovë, asnjë mostër të ekstremizmit të tyre, asnjë fakt të planifikimit të akteve terroriste nga ta etj. Raporti i Stojanoviçit për ti vënë kapakun hipokrizisë pohonte se jo vetëm që organizatat e tilla vehabite militante janë prezente në Kosovë dhe regjion por edhe se ato po përcilleshin për së afërmi nga agjentët e shërbimit inteligjent të Serbisë. Tashmë, kurrë nuk u demantua nga ndonjë institucion i Kosovës se agjentë serbë po përcillnin gjendjen e ‘vehabive’ në Kosovë.
Duke pasur parasysh se Shërbimi Policor i Kosovës ka pak shanse të krijojë analizime që janë ekskluzivitet i përvojës afatgjate të shërbimeve më të sofistikuara të inteligjencës, (për kortezi, SHPK-së dhe gjyqësorit të Kosovës iu desh emisioni komiko-satirik FIKS FARE për të zbuluar se në Kosovë ka krim të organizuar dhe biznes të majmë në dhënien e patent shoferëve nga Ministria e Shërbimeve Publike), është fare e qartë se një mur kinez ta ndalon të mendosh se SHPK për momentin ka kapacitet për të bërë diçka të madhe siç është strukturimi i planeve për parandalimin e ekstremizmave fetare të tipit terrorizëm. Atëherë a është shumë e vështirë të supozohet prej nga vijnë raportet analitike të Fatmir Rexhepit?


*Eshtralëkunduri i shekullit, Muhamed Abdul Vehabi* 

Nëse dikush meriton të hyjë në librin e Ginisit për shkak se ia kanë lëkundur eshtrat vend e pavend është pikërisht, Muhamed Abdul Vehabi, emri i të cilit gjatë dekadave të fundit të shekullit të kaluar dhe posaçërisht në dekadën e parë të shekullit të ri aq shumë është lakuar, dhunuar e maltretuar në oratoritë e politikanëve, gazetarëve dhe vazalëve të rendit të ri botëror sa që është humbur i tërë kuptimi primar i emrit dhe veprimtarisë së tij. Muhamed ibn Abdul Vehabi, njësoj sikur Martin Luteri në kohën e vet, u ngrit kundër zakoneve supersticioze të kohës dhe vendit të vet të cilat e kishin ngulfatur Islamin në një kryqëzim idesh dhe veprimeve gati idhujtare. Njashtu sikur që Luteri midis kristianëve kundërshtoi zakonet e kota rreth faljes së mëkateve nga kleri, kapja për tradita traditash dhe jo për vetë librin e shenjtë, ashtu edhe Muhamed Abdul Vehabi kundërshtoi me fuqinë e argumenteve zakonet e faljes, adhurimit dhe nënshtrimit ndaj dikujt tjetër përveç Allahut.
Reformat e tij ishin thjeshtë fetare edhe pse ai u shqua edhe me bagazhin e tij patriotik për krijimin e një shteti që do të ishte shtëpia e njerëzve që jetonin në të, të çliruar nga okupatorët e poleve të ndryshme botërore që ia kishin mësyrë atëherë Arabisë Saudite. Ai u bë i njohur dhe i dashur për shumë myslimanë pikërisht për këtë sepse sipas tyre ai i thirri ata në besimet e pastra fetare të origjinës (Kuranit dhe traditës profetike) kundrejt zakoneve të klerit analfabet dhe traditës profane. Dhe është pikërisht kjo thirrje për pastrimin moral bazuar në origjinën larg çdo smire, idhujtarie etike dhe nënshtrimi ndaj të së keqes satanike që tërheq edhe sot një numër të madh njerëzish nga të gjitha anët e botës. Dhe nuk ishte i vetmi Muhamed Abdul Vehabi i vetmi që kishte kanalizuar në një reformim të tillë.
Të shumtë ishin dhe akoma janë teologët dhe veprimtarët myslimanë që kërkojnë pastrimin e Islamit nga veprimet pagane dhe jomorale që i janë veshur gjatë shekujve. Është shumë e parëndësishme nëse reformat e Abdul Vehabit sot konsiderohen si teren i domosdoshëm për një reformim tjetër nga një numër i caktuar i muslimanëve por këto janë diskutime dhe kalkulime thjeshtë teologjike dhe ndërmuslimane për të cilat profanëve nuk iu takon të interferojnë e aq më pak të vendosin për to ose që ti kategorizojnë në çerdhe terrorizmit.
Termi ‘vehabi’ i cili sot përdoret gjerësisht për pasuesit e reformimit që përdori Muhamed Abdul Vehabi jo vetëm që është i papërshtatshëm dhe ironik por edhe në konotacionin që përdoret është thelbësisht joserioz. Për muslimanët në përgjithësi dhe veçanërisht për vetë ata që quhen me këtë terminologji, ‘vehabizmi’ as nuk është sektë e as një drejtim i tipit denominacion në paralelen kristiane.

*‘Vehabitët’ shqiptarë, priftërinjtë katolikë dhe hippit amerikanë* 

Hipikët amerikanë të viteve 60 dhe 70 nga shekulli i kaluar u ngritën kundër politikave destruktive të dhunës së padrejtë dhe jokorrektësive sociale në mesin ku jetonin dhe e veçuan vetveten edhe për nga pamja e jashtme. Në një kohë kur shoqëria perëndimore po zhytej në një sagë të paparë luftërash të dhunshme të padrejta në troje të huaja dhe në kohën kur racizmi e ksenofobia po lulëzonin me shpejtësi enorme familje më familje, hippit krijuan subkulturën më të fuqishme e cila me veçimin e saj të jashtëm meritoi lëvdatë megjithë devijimet e pritura për shkak të organizmit diletant dhe jo medoemos hyjnor.
Mjekra e gjatë e dallimi i jashtëm në veshje i atyre që publiku i quan ‘vehabi’ përveç që është përngjasim me mënyrën e veshjes së myslimanëve të parë, ngërthen brenda vetes edhe filozofinë madhështore të veçimit dhe joidentifikimit me botën moderne të dhunës, shthurjes morale, korrupsionit etik dhe shfrenimit degjenerues. 
Priftërinjtë katolikë e edhe motrat katolike të nderit poashtu gjithmonë gjatë historisë dhe edhe tash e identifikojnë vetveten me pamjen e jashtme e cila sipas besimit të tyre i klasifikon të ndryshëm nga rrethi ku jetojnë duke e përçuar një mesazh të veçantë me anë të pamjes së tyre. Përderisa askush nuk krijon raporte analitike të inteligjencës për të parandaluar shtrirjen e rrjetit të kishave katolike vetëm pse ajo ka pasur apo ka problem me përhapjen e incidenteve të abuzimit seksual nga ana e priftërinjve, është kundër çfarëdo të drejte fetare që të alarmohet publiku kundër të drejtës së myslimanëve shqiptarë për të mbajtur mjekër apo për tu dukur si ata zgjedhin vetë.
Muslimanët selefë shqiptarë (që gabimisht quhen vehabi) në këtë aspekt janë myslimanët të cilët në pajtim me këshillat e Abdul Vehabit dhe dijetarëve të tjerë Islame tentojnë që në jetën e tyre private ta jetojnë devotshmërinë e pastër Islame sikur që kishin bërë myslimanët e parë me Profetin Muhamed. Në këtë kohë vetë Profeti Muhamed dhe nxënësit e tij krijuan ura vëllazërie me secilin popull përreth e veçanërisht me të krishterët duke i këshilluar e urdhëruar edhe myslimanët që ti respektojnë të drejtat e tyre sikur vetveten. Pikërisht këto vlera krijuan kulturën dhe shoqërinë më të moralshme dhe të drejtë të asaj kohe duke i dhënë disa shekuj më vonë strehë hebrenjve të persekutuar nga Evropa e atëhershme që sot është përparimtare. Me plot bindje them se ata që sot publiku i deklason dhe desoocializon dhunshëm si vehabi janë pjesa më e çiltër, më humane dhe më e papërlyer e shoqërisë kosovare, dhe veçanërisht rinisë Kosovare.
Fatmir Rexhepi e ka të sigurt vajzën e tij nga tmerri i dhunimit, drogës apo degjenerimit në kontakt me ‘vehabitë’ shqiptarë, bakshishe këto që po na i sjell moderniteti i ministrave si Rexhepi. Shoqëria kosovare po të kishte më shumë ‘vehabi’ do të ishte e virgjër nga dergja e korrupsionit dhe matrapazllëkut që po krijohet nga aparati pushtetar i qeverive Kosovare të pasluftës. ‘Vehabitë’ nuk vjedhin, nuk rrejnë, nuk mashtrojnë, nuk vrasin pa të drejtë, nuk korruptohen dhe korruptojnë, nuk ia bëjnë të padrejtën qoftë edhe armikut; janë atdhedashës të flaktë dhe e konsiderojnë zero jetën e vet në krahasim me jetën e popullit, sakrifikojnë varfërinë e tyre për sevap të Perëndisë, në kohën kur ministritë e klubit ku bën pjesë Fatmri Rexhepi bëjnë sevape të majme me vetveten e tyre; dhe e tëra kjo jo sepse kështu i ka mësuar ‘vehabitë’ Muhamed Abdul Vehabi, por sepse në rrugë të tillë i ka udhëzuar Muhamedi tjetër i shekullit të shtatë që iu dërgua botës si Profet. E sfidoj publikisht Fatmir Rexhepin dhe mësuesit e tij të internetit që kukëzojnë rreziqe të imagjinuara vehabite në Kosovë, që të na e vërtetojnë të kundërtën me argumente e jo me raporte te fqinjëve tanë dashakeq. 
Kështuqë njësoj sikur që ka emër e mbiemër secili prift që ka abuzuar seksualisht dikë dhe kjo nuk e shtynë ndonjë qeveri që ta deklasojë tërë kishën katolike, njashtu edhe ata që kanë kryer aksione ekstremizmi në kundërshtim me drejtat e njeriut nga ana e myslimanëve apo ‘vehabive’ kanë emër dhe mbiemër dhe kjo nuk i jep askujt të drejtë, aq më pak ndonjë ministri që të ngrihet kundër të drejtës për të besuar të një pjese të popullit të vet. Kjo është thirrje mesjetare për të vrarë ‘shtrigat’. Përveç që është e turpshme kyçja e një ministri Kosovar në afera të tilla naive të shërbimeve sekrete serbe, edhe më e tmerrshme është neglizhenca që shoqëria civile i ka bërë sulmeve të ardhura nga drejtimi i ministrit kundër të drejtës për të besuar në Kosovë meqë raporti i Fatmir Rexhepit qartë pohon se do të punohet në çrrënjosjen e këtyre besimtarëve.
Deklarimi pompoz i inteligjencës serbe, i përmendur më herët këtu, publikuar nga Stojanoviqi e akuzonte edhe qytetin e Rozhajës në Mal të Zi si çerdhe të ‘vehabizmit ekstrem’. Prefekti i Rozhajës bashkë me kryeparin e Bashkësisë Islame në këtë rajon e paditën Stojanoviqin në gjykatë për shpifje dhe insinuata urrejtjenxitëse. Pa përmendur nëse fituan rastin apo jo kjo flet mjaft. Meqenëse Fatmir Rexhepi ka akuzuar indirekt edhe Bashkësinë Islame të Kosovës duke qenë se ‘vehabite’ që ai përmend nuk kanë xhami të veçanta por i përdorin po ato të Bashkësisë Islame, unë vërtetë do të dëshiroja që udhëheqësit e këtij komuniteti fetar bashkë me kryetarët e të gjitha komunave të Kosovës ta padisin në gjykatat e Kosovës Fatmir Rexhepin për nxitje të urrejtjes, përhapje të pamfleteve të paargumentuara, nxitje të masave kundër të drejtës për të besuar dhe për shpifje me qëllim. Po të kishin gjykatat tona ‘vehabitë’ në përbërje të tyre në këtë rast dikujt do të duhej ti pritej gjuha për rrena qëllimkëqija që shkojnë në dëm të kauzës së Kosovës!


_kurnadhesunet_

----------


## celyy

*A qëndron prapa terrorizmit Muhammed bin Abdul Vehabi?*

el-Alame Salih bin Fawzan el-Fewzan
Kaseta:As'hab Nadxhet-il-Ummeh


Pyetje: Në kohët e fundit, dueti/thirrja e Muhammed ibn Abdul Vehabit (rahimehullah) është në qendër të shpifjeve dhe ofendimeve. Madje as librat selefite, si p.sh. ed Durer es-Sunnijjeh, nuk janë të kursyera nga këto shpifje, deri në atë masë, saqë flitet për këto libra se janë shkaktarët e të gjitha problemeve, sprovave, sulmeve me eksplozivë dhe tekfirit. Shpresojmë nga hirësia juaj që të na sqarosh dhe t’i refuzosh këto pretendime të tyre.

Përgjigje: Po, unë ju thash se do të ketë sprova, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit. Ka thënë All-llahu, azze ve xhel-le:

”... Ne secilit pejgamber ia bëmë ndonjë armik prej jobesimtarëve...”1

Pejgamberi, sal-lAllahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka pasur armiq. E çka të themi për të tjerët? Shejhul-Islam Muhammed ibn Abdulvehab (rahimehullah) nuk ka ardhur për t’i kënaq njerëzit, por ka ardhur për ta kënaq All-llahun, subhanehu ve teala:

“Kush kërkon kënaqësinë e All-llahut dhe shkakton hidhërim tek njerëzit, All-llahu do ta mbrojë nga mundimet e njerëzve, ndërsa, kush kërkon kënaqësinë e njerëzve duke shkaktuar hidhërimin e All-llahut, All-llahu do t’ua lë njerëzve.”2 

Shejhu nuk ka ardhur për t’i kënaq njerëzit, porse erdhi për ta kënaq Krijuesin e vet. Ka qenë thirrës (dai) dhe bamirës. Me dauen e tij All-llahu u bëri dobi njerëzve, gjeneratave të muslimanëve, të cilët jetuan dhe vdiqën me thirrjen e tij, dhe u ndërtuan shtete. Pra, daueja e tij ka qenë e shëndosh. Ai është përpjekë që të thërrasë në rrugën Pejgamberit, sal-lAllahu alejhi ve sel-lem.

Nuk është çudi që hipokritët, jobesimtarët dhe heretikët e fyejnë dauen e shejhut. Ata kanë fyer edhe dauen e Resulullahut, sal-lAllahu alejhi ve sel-lem. I kanë nënçmuar thirrjet e të gjithë pejgamberëve, duke i akuzuar se kanë për qëllim pushtetin dhe luksin në këtë botë. Njashtu i kanë akuzuar se janë magjistarë dhe gjëra të tjera, për të cilat All-llahu na ka treguar në Kur’an. Nuk na befasojnë tani këta kriminelë, që i kanë ithtarët e vet. Shpifin për dauen e cila thërret tek e mira vetëm e vetëm që t’ua hapin derën mynxyrave të tyre, dhe kjo daue dhe librat e dobishme u janë bërë halë në fyt.

Dikur bashkësitë jomuslimane konsideronin se të Dërguarit sillnin fatkeqësi. Thoshin se çdo fatkeqësi që ju ndodhte u vinte për shkak të pejgamberëve. Kanë thënë për Musain dhe Salihun, alejhimu selam, se paralajmëronin fatkeqësi:

“Ne parandiejmë kob me ju dhe, nëse nuk tërhiqeni, ne do t'ju gurëzojmë dhe do të përjetoni ndëshkim të hidhët prej nesh".3

Zaten, edhe tani përflitet e njëjta gjë, kinse kjo daue dhe librat e monoteizmit e të akides janë shkak i të gjitha fatkeqësive që po ndodhin tani. Ky është besimi kotë.

Konsideronin se Muhammedi, sal-lAllahu alejhi ve sel-lem, krijesa më e mirë, u sillte fatkeqësi. All-llahu, subhanehu ve teala, thotë:

"Nëse i qëllon ata (munafikët) ndonjë e mirë, thonë:'Kjo është nga All-llahu'; nëse i godet ndonjë e keqe, thonë:'Kjo është nga ti (Muhammed)'".4

Nuk është për t’u çuditur që jobesimtarët, hipokritët dhe heretikët shpifin kundra shejh Muhammed ibn Abdul Vehabit dhe librave të Ehli Sunnetit. Ata të gjithë ata bien në mesin e atyre kriminelëve:

“Kështu, pra, Ne secilit pejgamber ia bëmë ndonjë armik prej jobesimtarëve, por mjafton që Zoti të jetë udhërrëfyes, ndihmës i yti”.5

Ata vetëm vetëve të tyre u shkaktojnë dëm, dhe falënderimi i takon All-llahut.

E vërteta do të qëndrojë, edhe pse ata nuk e përfillin. Thirrja e shejhut është e qartë, dhe falënderimi i takon All-llahut. Në të nuk ka paqartësi apo ekstremizëm. Dëshmohet se ai ka ndaluar ekstremizmin dhe ka urdhëruar rrugën e mesme, të drejtë.

Ka qenë Muxhedid, i cili ripërtëriu fenë sikurse ripërtëritësit e tjerë. Çdo njëqind vjet, All-llahu dërgon ripërtërirës, që t’ua ringjall fenë popullit të vet. Kjo qëndron në një hadith.6

A mos mendoni se populli i keq do ta falënderojë shejhun dhe librat e tij? Kurrë! Ne nuk e presim këtë. Prej tyre presin vetëm shpifje. Ka thënë poeti:

Nëse një person i gjymtë shpif kundra teje
Dije se je i mirë

Kjo na e qartëson mirësinë e shejhut (rahimehullah). 


Referenca:

[1] el-Furkan, 31.
[2] Tirmidhiu (2527). Thotë shejh Albani: Hadithi është autentik (Sahih Sunen et-Tirmidhi (2/2570))
[3] Ja-sin, 18.
[4] Nisa, 78.
[5] el-Furkan, 31.
[6] Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra (RadiAll-llahu anhu) se Pejgamberi, sal-lAllahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka thënë:


“All-llahu, subhanehu ve teala, çdo njëqind vjet i dërgon një njeri këtij ummeti që t’ua ripërtërijë fenë”.

----------


## ocean

> ...katër medhhebet e pranuara te të gjithë muslimanët (hanefi, shafi, maliki dhe hanbeli)....



A ben vella i nderuar me tregu se, meqenese doktrina vehabiste nuk po egzistojka, cilen nga keto _kater shkolla_ muslimane e prezenton sot para botes *al-kaida*?

Ciles nga _keto kater_ shkolla i ka takuar *al-zakaravi*?

Cila nga keto _kater shkolla_ po i meson/lejon vellezerit e tane muslimane me ba *vetevrasje ne menyre kamikaze?*

Faleminderit

----------


## celyy

> A ben vella i nderuar me tregu se, meqenese doktrina vehabiste nuk po egzistojka, cilen nga keto _kater shkolla_ muslimane e prezenton sot para botes *al-kaida*?
> 
> Ciles nga _keto kater_ shkolla i ka takuar *al-zakaravi*?
> 
> Cila nga keto _kater shkolla_ po i meson/lejon vellezerit e tane muslimane me ba *vetevrasje ne menyre kamikaze?*
> 
> Faleminderit


Shko pyeti ti vet ciles shkoll i perkisnin.
edhe me intereson te dij qka ke kunder zarkawit ti ?

----------


## celyy

> Lufta e popullit Shqiptar nuk ka qene lufte fetare edhepse mundemi me e quajt nje lufte e shenjte per çlirimin e popullit tone.
> 
> Kurr mos gabo me i krahasuar luftetaret Shqiptare me ata te çmendurit e tu ,jane si nata me diten dallojn.
> 
> Ne Shqiptaret nuk kemi mbytur civile ,femije ,gra ,pleq etj.etj. Ne Shqiptaret nuk jemi bisha qe ti perngjajm çetnikve dhe talibancave tu.Shumica e Shqiptarve e bejn te kunderten e veprave çka i bejn te pabeset.
> 
> Po te pyes tash pse bin ladeni dhe shoket e tij nuk i vrasin bashkepuntoret e bushit qe i kane ne familjet e tyre por i vrasin civile neper tregje.
> 
> A i keni shikuar lajmet ku djali i bin lades i cili ka marr pjese ne trajnimet e Al Qaides po don te behet ambasador i paqes dhe ka kerkuar te vij ne angli , eshte martuar me nje angleze .
> ...


Ja edhe nje pseudopatriot tjeter. Ndoshta nuk eshte ngjitse kjo semundje.(shpresoj)
Ktu ishte tema per vehabit, kushtimisht ti quajm vehabi pasi ju ka ngulitur ne kok emri vehabi, sepse kta jan musliman. Vej bast se ky lart as qe e ka lexuar postimet e mia lart.
Nese don ti , edhe keta dy me posht (se me vie per te vjell nese ja permend emrat) te mesoni per "vehabit", ateher ja ku i keni materialet ku sqaron shum mir se kush jan "vehabit" (ne thonjeza te medha sa koka yte), qfar kan per baz , si erdhi emri vehabit  etc etc. 

Esselamu Alejkum per muslimanet.

----------


## altin55

> Veç pergjigju ne nje pyetje e i kupton te gjitha.
> "Dietari" i juaj "kryedietari " i juaj  Bin Bazi e ka pas ndonjehere kritike kunder bin laden grup familja e bin ladenit , .



Ja o qafir (kjo jo per ty por per ndonje tjeter qe kerkon ta dij)

*Deklarata e imamit të ehli Sunetit në kohën e tij, Abdulaziz bin Abdil-lah bin Baz – Allahu e mëshiroftë – në lidhje me bin Ladenin dhe ata që shkojnë rrugës së tij
Kjo deklaratë e shejhut të nderuar, Allahu e mëshiroftë, gjendet në "Mexhmu’u Fetava ve Mekalatish-Shejh", vëll. 9, f. 100, si dhë në një shkrim të tij në revistën "el-Buhuthul-Islamijeh" nr. 50, f. 7-17.

Thotë shejh bin Bazi, Allahu e mëshiroftë:

"Ajo që sot vepron Muhammed el-Mi'sari, Sa'd el-Fekih dhe ata që shkojnë rrugës së tyre, me përhapjen e thirrjeve të devijuara e shkatërruese, pa dyshim se është sherr i madh. Ata janë thirrës në një sherr dhe shkatërrim të madh. Prandaj, është detyrim që të kemi kujdes nga deklaratat e tyre, si dhe është detyrim që mendimet e tyre të shkatërrohen. Po ashtu është detyrim që të mos bashkëpunojmë me ata në asnjë gjë e cila çon drejt shkatërrimit, të kotës dhe përçarjes, sepse Allahu na ka urdhëruar që të bashkëpunojmë në të mirë, jo të bashkëpunojmë në sherr dhe shkatërrim, shpërndarje të gënjeshtrave dhe thirrjeve të kota, të cilat janë shkak i përçarjes, pasigurisë dhe gjërave tjera. Këto ide që burojnë nga Mi’sari, Fekihu, apo dikush tjetër, të cilët thërrasin në të kotën, në sherr dhe përçarje, është detyrim që t’i shkatërrojmë dhe mos të merremi me to. Është detyrë e jona që t’i këshillojmë ata persona dhe t'i udhëzojmë në të vërtetën, duke ua tërhequr vërejtjen të tjerëve që të mos bashkëpunojnë me ata. Ndërsa është detyrë e tyre që të pranojnë këshillën dhe udhëzimet dhe të kthehen në udhëzim, si dhe ta lënë atë të kotë. Këshilla ime për Mi’sarin1, Fekihun2, (Usame) bin Ladenin dhe gjithë ata që pasojnë rrugën e tyre, është që ta lënë këtë rrugë të mjegullt, t’i frikësohen Allahut dhe të kenë kujdes nga hidhërimi i Tij, të kthehen në udhëzim, si dhe të pendohen tek Allahu nga ato vepra që i kanë bërë. Allahu i nxit robërit e Tij që të pendohen duke ua pranuar atyre pendimin. Thotë Allahu:

"Thuaj: O robërit e Mi që keni ngarkuar veten tuaj me shumë gabime, mos e humbni shpresën për mëshirën e Allahut, se Ai është Falësi dhe Mëshiruesi. Dhe kthehuni tek Zoti juaj dhe përuluni Atij para se t’u vijë dënimi, (sepse) pastaj nuk ka kush t’ju ndihmojë". (ez-Zumer, 53-54)
Po ashtu thotë Allahu:

"Pendohuni të gjithë tek Allahu, o besimtarë, në mënyrë që të gjeni shpëtim". (en-Nurë, 31)3*

Ty qafir te lumte perfiton nga injorancia e muslimanve ketu dhe hedh benzin ne zjar



.

----------


## Dritoni79

Allahu xh. sh ka thene qe kur te diskutosh edhe me pabesimtare diskuto ne menyre te bute e lere me me musliman, nganjeher me deshprojne diskutimet ne kete forum, se si ofendohen muslimanet ne mes vete.

----------


## fisniku-student

> pse askush  nuk u pergjegj ende pse po vrahen muslimanet neper gjami apo ndoshta ata jan kundershtaret tuaj sepse celyy ashtu mu pergjigj ?


Nganjeher injoranca eshte fajtori i nje perqarje...

Une quditem se si deri tash eshte hargjuar goxha nje energji e kotë ne lidhje me kete qeshtje (propagand jo muslimane) e cila zakonisht servohet (ne rajonin ku jemi ) nga serbia dhe ne botë nga qarqet e caktuara per keto punë.

*Pse njeriu eshte i prirur te futet ne telashe ,kur e di qe telashja nuk i sjell as pak dobi..!!!!*

Ata qe deshirojn te dijn me shumë per diqka ,ateher pse nuk hulumtojn qe te thithin informacione te caktuara ne lidhje me ,se kush ka qenë Vehabi ...nese e kuptoni se kush ka qenë ky njeri ,jam i bindur per pos qe do pendoheni per atë se qfar keni me nduar dhe vepruar ,edhe do nevrikoseni me ata qe flasin kunder nje dijetari siq ka qen ky njeri ,i cili eshte i njohur si nje revolucionist i njohur kunder anomalive te magjis dhe bestytnive ne egjipt dhe gjetiu...thjesht Vehabizmi eshte term i shpifur i cili ka per qellim te njollos me genjeshtra reputacionin Islam duke perhapur genjeshtra te kulluara ndaj islamit dhe duke e quajtur qdo perparim te islamit ,nje revolucion Vehabist extrem ...e ku ta di une se qfar mendojnë...

thjesht vehabizmi eshte term i shpifur dhe etiketimet e kesaj shpifje jan genjeshtra te cilat nuk kan te bejne aspak me realitetin...

do mundohem qe te ia sjelli biografin e ketij dijetari  qe ju te informoni me sakt ,e jo te thithni informacione nga U.D.Bja apo nga Tan-Yug_i ,te cilat i referohen gjendjes aktuale ne kosov ,dhe perpjekjet e tyre qe ta njollosin reputacionin e kosoves ,se kinse kosova po formon nje shtet Taliban apo extrem Islamik...

Me keto proverba une personalisht nuk e ushqej veten ,sepse nuk i ha ....

mjaft më me dezinformata...

----------


## Milkway

fisnik nuk e njoh une kete dhe te them te drejten nuk eshte ka me intereson shum
ajo qka me intereson eshte pse mbrohet e padrejta , ne kete rast e padrejt eshte vrasjet qe kryhen ne emer te islamit dhe kete me be edhe me keq eshte vrasja e muslimaneve ne xhami . me thuaj a ka me keq se qeshtu a ? 
te them une nuk ka dhe deri ne shfaqjen e ketyre mjekroshave te quajtur vahabi nuk kan ndodhur keto . 
Per ne Kosove spo flas hiq sepse ma merr mendja qe nuk e din kush perfaqson keta mjekrosha ketu .

----------


## eldonel

> fisnik nuk e njoh une kete dhe te them te drejten nuk eshte ka me intereson shum
> ajo qka me intereson eshte pse mbrohet e padrejta , ne kete rast e padrejt eshte vrasjet qe kryhen ne emer te islamit dhe kete me be edhe me keq eshte vrasja e muslimaneve ne xhami . me thuaj a ka me keq se qeshtu a ? 
> te them une nuk ka dhe deri ne shfaqjen e ketyre mjekroshave te quajtur vahabi nuk kan ndodhur keto . 
> Per ne Kosove spo flas hiq sepse ma merr mendja qe nuk e din kush perfaqson keta mjekrosha ketu .


problemi qendron pse po i fusni te gjithe ne nje thes ja edhe ti tani me shprehjen 
"mjekrrosha " 
pse a veq ata mbajn mjekrra qa je mush ne ta tash kush man mjekerr kret futi ne thes iki pergjithesimeve xhamia

----------


## Daja-GONI

Perse nuk pat deri ne fillim te viteve 90 kesi mjekrrosha?Ose se pakut nuk u treguan ne publik deri ne fillim te ketyre viteve.Nuk eshte pergjithsim qe dikush u bene atyre.Jan vet ata qe qesin veten ne plan te pare,edhe ate me te keqija.Jan ata te cilet deshen te izolohen dhe te dallohen nga besimtaret tjere musliman.Jan pikerisht ata te cilet filluan ne muslimaneve "te vjeter" te na quajn jo besimtare.Perse nuk pat perqarje ne mes muslimaneve deri sa nuk erdhen keta mjekrrosha.Dhe posa erdhen nxorren ligje e rregulla te reja."Ky eshte islami i vertete"-thone.
Edhe fisniku tani don te na binde se vehabizmi eshte i mire.
E kemi kuptu ne shume heret se kush jan ata,per ate arsye edhe nuk i pranojme.

----------


## eldonel

> Perse nuk pat deri ne fillim te viteve 90 kesi mjekrrosha?Ose se pakut nuk u treguan ne publik deri ne fillim te ketyre viteve.Nuk eshte pergjithsim qe dikush u bene atyre.Jan vet ata qe qesin veten ne plan te pare,edhe ate me te keqija.Jan ata te cilet deshen te izolohen dhe te dallohen nga besimtaret tjere musliman.Jan pikerisht ata te cilet filluan ne muslimaneve "te vjeter" te na quajn jo besimtare.Perse nuk pat perqarje ne mes muslimaneve deri sa nuk erdhen keta mjekrrosha.Dhe posa erdhen nxorren ligje e rregulla te reja."Ky eshte islami i vertete"-thone.
> Edhe fisniku tani don te na binde se vehabizmi eshte i mire.
> E kemi kuptu ne shume heret se kush jan ata,per ate arsye edhe nuk i pranojme.


pse nuk ke ti njohur i qe ka pas nuk do te thot qe nuk ka pas ?
ka pas edhe perpara edhe perpara e kane dite qe eshte sunnet po leji keto sene ose hulumto pak po ka pas edhe te atille qe jan mashtruar nga ndikimi turk dhe kane mbajtur mustaqet mirepo kjo eshte ma shum si tradite tek turqit

----------


## Milkway

eldonel per nje arsye te vetme sepse deri me tani nuk kam pare "mjekrosh" qe nuk eshte si keta te tjeret , kjo po me duket eshte si virus qe e ka njejtin efekte ne gjith organizmat .
Per kete i kam pergjithsu

Nuk e di ku jeton ti por ketu ku jetoj une njerzit me mekatet me te shumta , njerzit qe kurr nuk dite per zote , tash po udheheqin , njerzit qe me shum kan qen te pite , tash udheheqin me popullate , me thuaj si ti shkoj une mbrapa ketyre njerzve qe as 2 dite shkolle nuk i kan , jo qe jam ku me dit qka po keta nuk i lejoj mue te me udheheqin , dhe gjithe ata qe kan pak tru e kuptojne se keta jan dallash .

Nje pyetje po ta beje ty ose atyre mjekroshave: pse faleni me kembe hapur ?

----------


## eldonel

> eldonel per nje arsye te vetme sepse deri me tani nuk kam pare "mjekrosh" qe nuk eshte si keta te tjeret , kjo po me duket eshte si virus qe e ka njejtin efekte ne gjith organizmat .
> Per kete i kam pergjithsu
> 
> Nuk e di ku jeton ti por ketu ku jetoj une njerzit me mekatet me te shumta , njerzit qe kurr nuk dite per zote , tash po udheheqin , njerzit qe me shum kan qen te pite , tash udheheqin me popullate , me thuaj si ti shkoj une mbrapa ketyre njerzve qe as 2 dite shkolle nuk i kan , jo qe jam ku me dit qka po keta nuk i lejoj mue te me udheheqin , dhe gjithe ata qe kan pak tru e kuptojne se keta jan dallash .
> 
> Nje pyetje po ta beje ty ose atyre mjekroshave: pse faleni me kembe hapur ?


xhamia une kesaj pyetje i kam dhene pergjigje me pare por prap do ti dhe

603. Enesi r.a. thotë: "Ne u ngritëm që të falim namazin, ndërsa Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. u kthye me fytyrë kah ne dhe tha: "Drejtoni safet dhe ngjeshni me njëri-tjetrin, sepse vërtet unë ju shoh pas shpine". (Rivajeti i Buhariut me fjalët e tij, ndërsa i Muslimit në këtë kuptim. Në një rivajet të Buhariut thuhet: "Krahu i çdonjërit ishte i ngjitur me krahun e tjetrit në saf, gjithashtu edhe këmbët".)
ja e ke edhe nr e hadithit eshte tek Rijadu Salihin 

nga kjo nenkupton se ti i hap kembet aq sa e ki gjeresien e trupit ashtu qe kembet dhe krahet te jene te ngjitur me njeri tjetrin 
kurse mi shku mbrapa ne e dime se kujt duhet me i shku mbrapa shembull per ne eshte Pejgamberi a.s kurse per msime kemi Kuranin dhe hadithin , e kurse qe i kane bere ato mekate  dhe jane kthy rruges se drejt ne duhet te jemi te lumtur dhe te kenaqur qe ata jane kethy ne rrugen e drejt dhe nuk i bejne me ato gjera apo nuk duhet te ja dojm njeri tjetrit ate te mire qe e kemi per vete , tjetra qendron se edhe ne nuk jemi pa gabime do te thote se edhe ne jemi gabimtar dhe secili kemi bere gabime dhe andaj nuk kemi te drejt ta akuzojm askend per gjerat qe i kane bere me pare ndoshta Allahu ja ka fal e ne kush jemi tani me ja shplu dhe inshAllah edhe neve te gjitheve Allahu na fal dhe meshiron edhe njehere them ELHAMDULILAH prej ALLAHUT qe na ka udhezu drejt rruges se drejt

----------


## ocean

> *Deklarata e imamit të ehli Sunetit në kohën e tij, Abdulaziz bin Abdil-lah bin Baz – Allahu e mëshiroftë – në lidhje me bin Ladenin dhe ata që shkojnë rrugës së tij
> Kjo deklaratë e shejhut të nderuar, Allahu e mëshiroftë, gjendet në "Mexhmu’u Fetava ve Mekalatish-Shejh", vëll. 9, f. 100, si dhë në një shkrim të tij në revistën "el-Buhuthul-Islamijeh" nr. 50, f. 7-17.
> 
> Thotë shejh bin Bazi, Allahu e mëshiroftë:
> 
> "Ajo që sot vepron Muhammed el-Mi'sari, Sa'd el-Fekih dhe ata që shkojnë rrugës së tyre, me përhapjen e thirrjeve të devijuara e shkatërruese, pa dyshim se është sherr i madh. Ata janë thirrës në një sherr dhe shkatërrim të madh. Prandaj, është detyrim që të kemi kujdes nga deklaratat e tyre, si dhe është detyrim që mendimet e tyre të shkatërrohen. Po ashtu është detyrim që të mos bashkëpunojmë me ata në asnjë gjë e cila çon drejt shkatërrimit, të kotës dhe përçarjes, sepse Allahu na ka urdhëruar që të bashkëpunojmë në të mirë, jo të bashkëpunojmë në sherr dhe shkatërrim, shpërndarje të gënjeshtrave dhe thirrjeve të kota, të cilat janë shkak i përçarjes, pasigurisë dhe gjërave tjera. Këto ide që burojnë nga Mi’sari, Fekihu, apo dikush tjetër, të cilët thërrasin në të kotën, në sherr dhe përçarje, është detyrim që t’i shkatërrojmë dhe mos të merremi me to. Është detyrë e jona që t’i këshillojmë ata persona dhe t'i udhëzojmë në të vërtetën, duke ua tërhequr vërejtjen të tjerëve që të mos bashkëpunojnë me ata. Ndërsa është detyrë e tyre që të pranojnë këshillën dhe udhëzimet dhe të kthehen në udhëzim, si dhe ta lënë atë të kotë. Këshilla ime për Mi’sarin1, Fekihun2, (Usame) bin Ladenin dhe gjithë ata që pasojnë rrugën e tyre, është që ta lënë këtë rrugë të mjegullt, t’i frikësohen Allahut dhe të kenë kujdes nga hidhërimi i Tij, të kthehen në udhëzim, si dhe të pendohen tek Allahu nga ato vepra që i kanë bërë. Allahu i nxit robërit e Tij që të pendohen duke ua pranuar atyre pendimin. Thotë Allahu:
> 
> "Thuaj: O robërit e Mi që keni ngarkuar veten tuaj me shumë gabime, mos e humbni shpresën për mëshirën e Allahut, se Ai është Falësi dhe Mëshiruesi. Dhe kthehuni tek Zoti juaj dhe përuluni Atij para se t’u vijë dënimi, (sepse) pastaj nuk ka kush t’ju ndihmojë". (ez-Zumer, 53-54)
> Po ashtu thotë Allahu:
> ...


Faleminderit o Khan per kete shkrim shume te vlefshem qe e solle ketu, se mund te ia ven kapakun kesaj pune. Kjo deklaratë e shejhut të nderuar Abdulaziz bin Abdil-lah bin Baz, Allahu e mëshiroftë, *tregon qarte devijimin e al-kaides nga Islami.* 

Prandaj shpresoje se asnjeri nga ju ketu nuk i perkrahni veprat dhe mesimet e kamikazeve te al-kaides.

Pershendetje

----------


## fisniku-student

> Edhe fisniku tani don te na binde se vehabizmi eshte i mire.
> E kemi kuptu ne shume heret se kush jan ata,per ate arsye edhe nuk i pranojme.


O vlla mundohu ta besh krahasimin prej te vertetes dhe shpifjes...Une si musliman nuk mund me lejohet te shpifi ,sepse shpifin shumica...une thjesht po flas atë qe e gziston ne realitet dhe po e transmetoj opinionin e Botes Islame,dhe une deri tash nuk kam ndegjuar nga bota e udheheqësve musliman apo thjesht kompetent per Islamin zyrtar,qe keta te autorizuar te flasin keq rreth ketij dijetari ,edhe njeher po e perseriti se ne Islam nuk ka verejtje ky dijetar dhe kritika ,por perkundrazi ka lavdata per punen e tij ,sidomos ne per revolucionin e tij qe ta ringjall islamin dhe ta pastroj nga dukurit e asaj kohe te cilat e kishin perdhosur Islamin ,ishte prej me te merituarve qe zhduki anomalit e ndryshme te cilat ishin perhapur,: Magjit dhe Magjistaret dhe Bestytnit dhe shumë qrregullime te tjera te cilat i ksihin dhene nje fytyre te keqe Islamit...

Muhamed ibn Vehabi ka qenë i kritikuar dhe kritikohet vazhdimisht nga bota jo islame dhe tash ajo kritik eshte shendrruar ne shpifje te shumta rreth punes se ketij dijetari...
Ju lutem lexeni me shumë rreth kesaj pune dhe pastaj replikoni me mendime....

----------


## Daja-GONI

> O vlla mundohu ta besh krahasimin prej te vertetes dhe shpifjes...Une si musliman nuk mund me lejohet te shpifi ,sepse shpifin shumica...une thjesht po flas atë qe e gziston ne realitet dhe po e transmetoj opinionin e Botes Islame,dhe une deri tash nuk kam ndegjuar nga bota e udheheqësve musliman apo thjesht kompetent per Islamin zyrtar,qe keta te autorizuar te flasin keq rreth ketij dijetari ,edhe njeher po e perseriti se ne Islam nuk ka verejtje ky dijetar dhe kritika ,por perkundrazi ka lavdata per punen e tij ,sidomos ne per revolucionin e tij qe ta ringjall islamin dhe ta pastroj nga dukurit e asaj kohe te cilat e kishin perdhosur Islamin ,ishte prej me te merituarve qe zhduki anomalit e ndryshme te cilat ishin perhapur,: Magjit dhe Magjistaret dhe Bestytnit dhe shumë qrregullime te tjera te cilat i ksihin dhene nje fytyre te keqe Islamit...
> 
> Muhamed ibn Vehabi ka qenë i kritikuar dhe kritikohet vazhdimisht nga bota jo islame dhe tash ajo kritik eshte shendrruar ne shpifje te shumta rreth punes se ketij dijetari...
> Ju lutem lexeni me shumë rreth kesaj pune dhe pastaj replikoni me mendime....


Nuk eshte qeshtja tek personi,por te grupimi qe thirret me emer te tije.Ndoshta personi ne fjale ka qene i mire,kjo gjithsesi eshte nje teme per tu diskutuar.Ne fakt nuk me intereson fare,pasi qe ne kemi pasur nje pejgamber mesimet e te cilit mundohemi ti perjetesojme.Problemi tek ne qendron tek personat qe ne 20 vjetshin e fundit kan shkaktuar nje perqarje ndervllazerore aq te madhe si kurre me pare.
Me qindra vite populli yne lutej ashtu si lutej,falej ashtu si falej,dhe nuk doli kush te thot se qenka gabim.Tani krejt rastesisht "e zbuluam",se per tere ata shekuj e paskemi pase gabim.Tani po na del nje gjenerate e cila po mundohet te na mesoj "islamin e vertet".Dhe doemos duhet te pyesim:"Cfare paskemi bere qe sa shekuj ne?Jemi falur ne menyre te gabuar?Pse nuk na paskan treguar me heret se e kemi gabim?U desht te na vijne njerez anonim dhe te dyshimt nga lindja qe te na tregojne se si duhet te lutemi.Tani na mesojne se herojt dhe figurat patriotike shqiptare,qe lan jete,shendet,pasuri,familje e ne fund edhe jeten e vet per egzistencen kombetare,nuk na qenkan asgje.Aq me keq,na qenkan qafira na qenkan ksi e asi.
Tani na mesojne se nuk duhet me te pershendetemi me "miredita" por me "selamualejkum",por edhe shume shprehje te tjera.A thua ky qenka caku i "fese se drejte"?Jo fisnik djali.Intelegjenca e ketije populli nuk lejon te manipulohet.Ju me siguri do te gjeni nje "toke pjellore"tek strukturat e caktuara ne popull(hajna,bandit,perdhunues,pijanec,spiun,tradh  tare)por kurre nuk do ti gjesh tek ata qe kan nje tradite te paster shqiptare.Nuk mund ti gjesh as tek ata te cilet fen islame e praktikojne qysh nga mosha 6 vjeqare(sikur une p.sh.).

Dhe nje dite kur keto "hijena"ta ken shkaterruar popullin dhe vendin tend do te bie nder mend.Mirepo ne te tjeret do te mundohemi tua kepusim kembet,ne menyre qe ti edhe me tutje te keshe mundesi te komunikosh ne gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## rapsod

> O vlla mundohu ta besh krahasimin prej te vertetes dhe shpifjes...Une si musliman nuk mund me lejohet te shpifi ,sepse shpifin shumica...une thjesht po flas atë qe e gziston ne realitet dhe po e transmetoj opinionin e Botes Islame,dhe une deri tash nuk kam ndegjuar nga bota e udheheqësve musliman apo thjesht kompetent per Islamin zyrtar,qe keta te autorizuar te flasin keq rreth ketij dijetari ,edhe njeher po e perseriti se ne Islam nuk ka verejtje ky dijetar dhe kritika ,por perkundrazi ka lavdata per punen e tij ,sidomos ne per revolucionin e tij qe ta ringjall islamin dhe ta pastroj nga dukurit e asaj kohe te cilat e kishin perdhosur Islamin ,ishte prej me te merituarve qe zhduki anomalit e ndryshme te cilat ishin perhapur,: Magjit dhe Magjistaret dhe Bestytnit dhe shumë qrregullime te tjera te cilat i ksihin dhene nje fytyre te keqe Islamit...
> 
> Muhamed ibn Vehabi ka qenë i kritikuar dhe kritikohet vazhdimisht nga bota jo islame dhe tash ajo kritik eshte shendrruar ne shpifje te shumta rreth punes se ketij dijetari...
> Ju lutem lexeni me shumë rreth kesaj pune dhe pastaj replikoni me mendime....


I derguari i Allahut s.a.v.s. ka thene ne nje hadith:
"*Ymeti nuk do te tubohet kurre ne nje kufer*"
dhe kjo fjale e nderuar rrezon te gjith pretendimin tend Fisnik, kur thua se une nuk shpif sepse shpif shumca.
Nga ana tjeter, ti mesa duket, nuk arrin te njohesh boten islame por ate saudite, dhe si rrjedhoje nuk ke arritur te gjesh akoma boten islame jasht kufijve saudit dhe si pasoje e kesaj pretendon se po kupton ate qe eshte Islami zyrtar.
Ky "Islam zyrtar", sipas atij zyrtarizmit qe une kuptoj, eshte se ka me dhjetra e qindra autore te hixhazit dhe jo hixhazit qe kane kundershtuar me shkrime idete e Muhamed ibn Abduluehhabit dhe jo vetem kaq por Islami zyrtar ne kohen e "revolucionit" ekstra saudito-vehabiste, pra Porta e Larte, autorizoi Muhamed Ali Pasha Shqiptarin qe te shkaterroje kete çiban nga trupi territorial i botes gjeokrafike islame, me gjithe mundin qe Muhamed Aliu beri nuk arriti ta perfundoje 100% misionin e tij historik.
Por une po te perkujtoj edhe vellain e Muhamed ibn Abduluehhabit, Sulejmanin, qe ishte nje hoxhe i nderuar per te cilin Muhamed ibn Abduluehabi i realizoi nje atentat te pasuksesshem vetem per faktin se thirriste pas ezanit salavete pe Profetin (me ze) ne minare. Hoxhe Sulejman ibn Abduluehhabi, shkroi nje liber kunder ideologjive te Muhamed ibn Abduluehhabit, gjithashtu nder librat qe tregon historine e perhapjes se Vehabizmit eshte libri i Imamit ta Haramit te Qabes dhe Muftiu Shafi'ij Xhuejnit "Fitnetu-l-Uehabijeh" e sa e sa libra te shkruar me baza Islame qe hedhin poshte doktrinen e shpikur te Muhamed ibn Abduluehhabit.
Per cilin Islam Zyrtar po me flet ti i dashur Fisnik, ajo qe njihet nderkombetarisht dhe qe eshte kompetente per te dhene fetva internacionalisht per muslimanet eshte Komisioni i Fetvase prej Az'hari Sherifit, te tjera konsulenca sipas epshit vehabist jane te papranueshme.

----------

